# fluval fx5 filter



## chessjunkie

How often do you clean an fluval fx5 filter.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER

The way mine is set up about once a year.


----------



## juststayinthecave

Mine seems to clog up in two weeks when I put the polisher in. The rest of the media is fine.


----------



## CWO4GUNNER

Yes he is correct, never-ever place anything but porous media (rings, balls, lava-rocks, twigs, exc, exc) into any of the 2nd stage center stacked basket section. Like most inline stacked basket filters this are is the Achilles-heel of the FX5 and has too small a surface area (70 square inches) to handle any-kind of polishing media without premature clogging and stress and overheat stress on the pump possibly leading to motor/circuit failure.

** Rather using one rectangular sponge from the 1st stage circumference section as a cutting pattern trace cut and place DIY rectangular pieces of polishing blanket that will fit and tuck in front of each circumference sponge on all 3 segments. If the blanket is too thick to fit simply split-peel one blanket down the middle so it makes two. Because the 1st stage of this filter uses circumferential high surface area filtration (400 square inches) same as use in all commercial applications, it not only polishes well but the ability of the filter not to clog even when dirty increases endurance by a tremendous factor. Those propitiatory pre-packaged center basket filter like most in-line basket media sold were made primarily for long term high turn over retail sales, do not use them.

*FX5 with polishing pads after running 5 months without servicing*


















*After 1 year non stop use*


----------



## jeffmo78

chessjunkie said:


> *jeffmo78*
> Hi, just a question I had my fx5 filter for 5months now works great but havent cleaned it yet. How long do you go without cleaning.


I'm in the same boat as you as far as cleaning. I've had mine running for about 5-6 months. 1 of those months was while my aqarium was cycling. Each tray i have is filled with bio-max along with a round piece of the blue/white filter floss on top. I set it up this way with the intention of it being more of a biogogical filter then a water polishing type set up. I dont intend to tear it down until the new year and that will be just to rinse the main ring shaped sponges and probably replace the blue/white filter floss. Unless i notice a drastic drop in output from the return hose before then.

Hope this helps

Jeff


----------



## newguyinillinois

Um, guys? I have 22 medium to large cichlids in a 120 gallon. I have to rinse my filter media once a week or the flow completely stops. I have a tall fake plant in front of my filter output as an indicater. In ten days a Fluval FX5 white water polishing pad will be completely black and clogged. Ten days guys. Not 5 or 6 months. It even says on the box that they should be changed every 7 to 10 days. your gona kill your pumps guys.


----------



## frank1rizzo

I clean my fx5 every 3 months. Its hardly that dirty when I do. I don't use polishing pads, just some filter floss in the top tray. I don't really over feed my fish though. I can't imagine having to open that thing up every 2 weeks. What a pain.


----------



## frank1rizzo

Oh, and it has been up and running for 4 years. No motor or flow problems.


----------



## DrgRcr

Every 3-4 months here as well. 125 gallon with 35 mbuna and 7 syno cats. If it's getting clogged up in 7-10 days, something is wrong. And filter media will last _*years*_. Them telling you to change it is a money making scam.


----------



## football mom

I have 10 cannisters running total (I keep 17 tanks). If I had to open all of them up every 2 weeks, or even every month, I wouldn't be in this hobby!


----------



## Cich150

guys it all depends on your stocking of each tank - the answer changes for everyone - if you have a full to near fully stocked tank you need to do water changes weekly - also depends on your hardwhare - meaning your filter quality ect...I had a 3 ft tank I cleaned out maybe once every 3mnths - but it only had 5 spanners n a loach in it...my 5x2x2 will need weekly water changes even though I have a great filter - I chose to stock this tank to full so I have to clean accordingly!


----------



## prov356

*Cich150* is right. There's no one right answer for this. And if you go for extended periods, keep an eye on nitrates. If flow is good and you're keeping nitrates down, then there's little reason to open it up. I'm assuming your prefilter is strong. If your biomedia is getting clogged up, then it could decrease in biofiltration efficiency over the long term. But, if it's primary role is mechanical filtration... So, it's really a case by case.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

You guys with 1-2 week cleaning. Is it clogging up due to sludge? I've always viewed sludging as a sign of over feeding or overstocking as the filtration typically needed cant keep up with the bio-load.


----------



## frank1rizzo

if I put the amount of food I feed directly into the canister every day, it wouldn't clog in a week. ???


----------



## tinman7344

Per the instructions, water polishers shouldn't go more than a week to 10 days uncleaned. For that reason, i wouldn't add one to my canister. i clean mine every 3 or 4 months. if i still wanted to use a polisher i would add a hob. i use an ac110 with just a sponge anyway, it picks up a lot.


----------



## juststayinthecave

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> You guys with 1-2 week cleaning. Is it clogging up due to sludge? I've always viewed sludging as a sign of over feeding or overstocking as the filtration typically needed cant keep up with the bio-load.


I'm one of the guys who had to clean my filter in about ten days. It was sludge, my nitrates were high and I was overfeeding. I have taken the polisher out of my FX5 and may get an HOB to do that job. Incidently the directions on the Eheim 2262 suggests you not use a polisher due to the high flow.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle

juststayinthecave said:


> CrypticLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys with 1-2 week cleaning. Is it clogging up due to sludge? I've always viewed sludging as a sign of over feeding or overstocking as the filtration typically needed cant keep up with the bio-load.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of the guys who had to clean my filter in about ten days. It was sludge, my nitrates were high and I was overfeeding. I have taken the polisher out of my FX5 and may get an HOB to do that job. Incidentally the directions on the Eheim 2262 suggests you not use a polisher due to the high flow.
Click to expand...

I use to use the micron filter on my HOT Magnum but honestly i find using a UV easier, faster & cheaper in the long run & over all more beneficial. I use a 15 watt aquanetics UV, has 2 bulbs, they're good for 6 months i'd say & the bulbs cost like $10- each as opposed to lets say the micron filter costing $15- and good for a week or 2. I've done the whole bleech method to restore the micron filter before a few times but it makes me also feel like i'm walking in a danger zone doing that too. In my HOB's penguin 400's & the marineland 350's i just slap a small pored sponge as a pre-filter before the water hits the 1st or 2nd round of cartridges & aids in the polishing and also acts as a great bacteria platform


----------



## JOHN/VAL

I just added a new FX5 to my 125 gallon tank to cycle the filter, currently have a 405 & 305 running in the tank. We have about 25 Africans in tank with a 12" Pleco and water was crystal clear before adding FX5. Going to set up a 180 gallon tank shortly and plan on using the new filter in it. I use activated carbon in all my filters and change those every 30 days. I do 20% water changes on my tanks weekly, both tanks are not over crowed. Do i need to change carbon every 30 days-finding filters are not that clogged up when i open them up.


----------



## GTZ

I think I can safely say that most freshwater aquarists don't normally run carbon except when you need to remove medications or smells from the water. Good to keep on hand though.


----------

